# Felt Demo Truck



## jsrscbr (Jan 27, 2009)

Felt demo at my lbs today and got to ride the new AR2 with full Dura-ace. Man that bike is nice with those made for felt zipp wheels and super quick handling. Love my 09 F4 but i could sure see making the jump to the AR2 next year. Also got to try Felts 29er the Elite 9. My first time on a 29er and it was very cool i really did not want to return that bike. Check out Felts demo if it comes your way but be warned you wind up wanting to buy much of what you test ride :thumbsup:


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you know who was driving the truck, by chance?


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I found that the wheels that came on the F2 were stiffer than those on the AR2, the flashpoints flexed a lot when I put the power down.


----------



## jsrscbr (Jan 27, 2009)

-dustin said:


> Do you know who was driving the truck, by chance?


The guy gave me his name but I forgot. He does the central states north to south. Wis, Il, In, Mi, He said he may go to texas. Very cool guy. let me ride each bike for almost an hour and gave me lots of info on felt products.


----------



## jsrscbr (Jan 27, 2009)

macedeno21 said:


> I found that the wheels that came on the F2 were stiffer than those on the AR2, the flashpoints flexed a lot when I put the power down.



Thanks for feedback on the wheels. If i do pull the trigger on an AR I sure don't want wheel flex. Although when i hammered on the AR2 i couln't get it to flex at all. The major weakness on my F4 is the Shimano RS 20 wheels, those things flex so bad. Big time brake rub when climbing/sprinting to the point i had to put more open the rear brake up.
Just ordered some Open Pros on Dura Ace hubs, should cure the prob.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Funny thing happened as I was riding my old 92 Trek this evening. Waiting at a stoplight in North Kansas City, the Felt Demo Van crossed in front of me. With a quick wave, I tried to chase him down. Didn't catch him, but it reminded me of that old Dell commercial..."Dude, should've bought a Felt!" Will try to catch him tomorrow at City Cycles, a great shop I found a few weeks ago when I first arrived in KC.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope the demo truck comes to Houston ! Shout out to K.C., specifically Lenexa and Olathe!


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

It'll be in CT on June 21 at Pedal Power in Middletown Conn.


----------



## kthung (Jun 18, 2009)

niiiice looks like im driving down to middletown on the 21st. I've been to pedal power once before when I was looking at the F85, nice little shop but dunno if its in an ideal location for test rides..

Do I need to bring anything for the test ride? I'm assuming they just have platform pedals and straps on all the bikes..


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Email I received said to bring pedals and wheels down (if desired). They actually recommended bringing your bike down so they could match seat height. Zipp will have demo wheels as well.Sounds like they'll have a ton of bikes there...


----------



## sparticus113 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there somewhere that the demo schedule is listed? I can not find it on the Felt website. Thank you


----------



## jsrscbr (Jan 27, 2009)

sparticus113 said:


> Is there somewhere that the demo schedule is listed? I can not find it on the Felt website. Thank you


I actually got emails from my lbs about the demo days. Best bet is to contact your local felt dealers.


----------

